# Teal in December



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Went out Saturday for the south reopener on Alum Creek. Ended up with 3 green wings and a nice hooded merganser. Was shocked seeing teal this time of year.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty birds , congrats . 
Over the years we've shot a lot of GW late season. Now BW are a whole different story but I don't consider GW abnormal for late season .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yep, we have shot them later than this in the past. Not often, but it’s happened. Congrats on killing a few.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not surprised to still see a few around. We always get a few woodies at the very end of the season as well. You'll never get a woodie colored better than that!


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Can shoot green wings all year, they are hearty little birds. Blue wings are the ones that bail at sign of frost


----------

